# Abuse



## alphahorses (Jan 16, 2011)

IMO, this video shows a mini being abused. The rider probably weighs almost twice what the mini does, and the mini looks very young.



If you agree, you can report it through YouTube. Perhaps getting is removed would avoid other equally stupid people from getting the same idea.


----------



## Genie (Jan 16, 2011)

I can not believe the number of videos there are of people riding these little horses when you go to the site.

I shudder to think of the horses that I have sold and are possibly being ridden? Oh how I hope this can be stopped but cruelty to animals seems to be getting more prevalent.

I hope someone finds a way to alert YOUTUBE to see how these videos can be removed. How very sad.


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 16, 2011)

Genie said:


> I hope someone finds a way to alert YOUTUBE to see how these videos can be removed. How very sad.


To report this:

1. Log into YouTube

2. Go to the video

3. Click the "Dislike" icon (thumbs down)

4. After you click Dislike, will see you a link that says "Would you like to report this video as inappropriate?" Click that link, then select: Violent or Repulsive Content > Animal Abuse

5. I think you have to hit "Flag" after that.

No way of knowing for sure, but this looks like a yearling to me.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

What we have here is TWO stupid people cause the one filming seems to think it's so funny.






I realize many people out there don't have a lick of common sense and yet things like this still tend to shock (and disgust) me.

Now here a Mini is getting even

Human 0 Mini 1 

 





 

I'm otta here and going to my sewing room, if I keep watching I'll just scream


----------



## supaspot (Jan 16, 2011)

Genie said:


> I can not believe the number of videos there are of people riding these little horses when you go to the site.
> 
> I shudder to think of the horses that I have sold and are possibly being ridden? Oh how I hope this can be stopped but cruelty to animals seems to be getting more prevalent.
> 
> I hope someone finds a way to alert YOUTUBE to see how these videos can be removed. How very sad.



I worry about my sold minis , its my worst nightmare that they end up with morons

getting of of you tube is OK but Id rather find a way to report them for abuse


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2011)

That's so sad. The giggler and the rider probably are the known-it-all I'm a good horsewoman type too.

Hope everyone will report them on YouTube.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That's so sad. The giggler and the rider probably are the known-it-all I'm a good horsewoman type too.
> 
> Hope everyone will report them on YouTube.



I sure did!


----------



## Genie (Jan 16, 2011)

alphahorses said:


> To report this:
> 
> 1. Log into YouTube
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have followed your information and have posted the dislike citing animal abuse


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Just SICK. I reported all 4.


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 16, 2011)

I reported it.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG I am sick to my stomach watching that. I just went down the list and reported all those post of adults and older children riding those poor minis! What is wrong with people.


----------



## supaspot (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks for the info , Ive reported them too , heres another if youd like to report tha one too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VDvYAjdqnQ&feature=related


----------



## ohmt (Jan 16, 2011)

I just reported a whole bunch of them. Sickens me that there are so many


----------



## Genie (Jan 16, 2011)

ohmt said:


> I just reported a whole bunch of them. Sickens me that there are so many


I did too, and was disturbed at the number of people who actually thought they were funny etc. What a bunch of goofs!


----------



## Genie (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a topic that I hope everyone will do something about.

Please go to Youtube as the O.P. suggests and register your disgust for these nimal abusers.

Very sad


----------



## GrullaBlue (Jan 16, 2011)

I clicked on one of the links to view the video posted, and when it was over, You Tube had other links there...the photo itself horrified me, so I looked. Now, i wouldn't consider myself skinny by any means, but I certainly wouldn't try to ride one of my minis either! This was not only a grown woman...but a heavier one at that...riding a poor mini, who obviously was terrified (as was a young child) when the woman fell off.


----------



## Relic (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG in your face horse abuse...these dummies need to be smacked in the head for some shred of common sense.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 16, 2011)

This just sends me right over the edge.....I have reported more videos then I can count on 2 hands about this! How ignorant can someone be!?!?!?


----------



## ruffian (Jan 16, 2011)

I noticed this is from 2008 - so probably won't do any good but I reported it also.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know how much good it will do - but I logged in and reported a few of the worst offenders. People are so stupid and cruel.

Makes me sick.


----------



## driving_minis (Jan 16, 2011)

Along these same lines....I detest the minis for sale adds with "large" children riding them!! Thank you lilbeginnings for not having these ads, but other online resources do..


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 16, 2011)

I reported it too. That is just wrong.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 16, 2011)

I reported them too. It makes me SO mad that there are so many. Considering that some of these people weigh more than the minis they're riding, I say we put them on their knees and let their horses sit on THEM for a while.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

RockRiverTiff said:


> I reported them too. It makes me SO mad that there are so many. Considering that some of these people weigh more than the minis they're riding, I say we put them on their knees and let their horses sit on THEM for a while.



I totally second that motion


----------



## Laura Leopard (Jan 16, 2011)

I went ahead and reported this one. This horse apears to have some dwarf characteristics and this large lady is still riding it. It's wouldn't be acceptable even if the horse was 38 inches.


----------



## little lady (Jan 16, 2011)

Now that is cruel! :arg! and tickes me off. Just makes me sick!



Education is the key but how do you educate stupid people!


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 16, 2011)

They say dumb is when you don't know any better and stupid is when you know better and do it anyway.

So if one knows better I'm assuming you can't educate em' they just don't care.


----------



## ohmt (Jan 16, 2011)

I think this one is the worst I've found yet





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKN4EwCtajs&feature=related

AHHHHHH and this one!

I was brought up to never use the word hate, but I'm finding it extremely difficult right now as I'm feeling a LOT of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4oH6J9Um20&feature=related


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Jan 16, 2011)

This is just pure ignorance and nothing makes me more upset! I went and flagged every video I could find. I can relate to this because it was abuse like this that led me to the purchase/rescue of my first mini. He is only 30" and two teenage boys were just plain antagonizing him in every way they could think of and one would grab his halter and the other would jump on his back. His little back legs actually started falling out from under him! Needless to say he was on the trailer and on his way to my house that day.


----------



## chandab (Jan 16, 2011)

These videos just make me sick, but it just amazes me how tolerant some of these little guys are. [but, I just love it when they give these ignorant people what for and dump them.]


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are just wrong! It's a good thing I wasn't the horse as I would have been using my back feet kicking the crap out of them.


----------



## Genie (Jan 17, 2011)

I am bumping this one up because I sincerely hope that our forum will use their power to go to YOUTUBE and express their dislike for the displays of animal abuse and in particular those affecting these defenceless miniature horses.

The O.P. has provided the information to make your views known.


----------



## Tenltraining (Jan 17, 2011)

These people shouldnt even be allowed to own a miniature or any other animal for that matter. They actually think their abuse if funny! It makes me sick to see it.


----------



## wingnut (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't see the videos yet, but I'm amazed how many people ask me if *my* kids ride our horses. My kids are 12.5 and almost 17!!! People are simply either too stupid or totally unimformed. I'm making it my goal to teach as many people as possible that miniatures should only be ridden by *small* children if at all. I would prefer that many of the minis under 34"not be ridden at all.


----------



## Rebecca (Jan 17, 2011)

These videos and the people in them disgust me and make me want to cry. At my high school equestrian team state competition last year there was a rather large girl riding her mini around bareback. I saw her and approached my coach, who upon seeing how upset I was went to talk to the authorities. The girl was told that she was not allowed to be riding bareback or without a helmet. :arg!

My mare Kassie is the team's mascot, and everyone on my team would never dream of doing something like that to a mini. This mini being ridden was about 30 inches tall. My coach later brought the issue to the board and requested that if such behavior was seen at any of the team shows before or including states, the girl could be banned from showing.

People are horrifically ignorant and disgustingly stupid.

Rebecca


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jan 17, 2011)

wingnut said:


> I can't see the videos yet, but I'm amazed how many people ask me if *my* kids ride our horses. My kids are 12.5 and almost 17!!! People are simply either too stupid or totally unimformed. I'm making it my goal to teach as many people as possible that miniatures should only be ridden by *small* children if at all. I would prefer that many of the minis under 34"not be ridden at all.


I do have to say that we have to remember (while many of these videos are clearly wrong) that many of us grew up riding ponies about this size. Many of us grew up on Shetlands and there are many videos of sheltands overseas being used and ridden and not by toddlers and those ponies are pefectly fine and able to hack these riders around and over fences

Granted they are not young ponies nor slightly built ponies I had a pony I rode as a pre teen he was built like a brick house and had no problems carrying a rider and I know many others here have as well

I do not agree with the way these minis in these videos have been treated by any means but I also do not agree that minis as a general rule can only be ridden by toddlers sadly for these horses in the videos there is no common sense used let alone horse sense


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

_Personally I'm not one for encouraging __ANYONE__ regardless of there age/size that miniature horses are suitable for riding....._ 

 

_I know that there will be some of you that disagree; sorry but that's my opinion....._


----------



## Eohippus (Jan 17, 2011)

Allure Ranch said:


> _Personally I'm not one for encouraging __ANYONE__ regardless of there age/size that miniature horses are suitable for riding....._
> 
> 
> 
> _I know that there will be some of you that disagree; sorry but that's my opinion....._


I have to agree with that. I understand many people rode ponies when younger but that doesn't mean it was right or didn't hurt the horse. Look at how many people smoked in the 50s. We didn't have the knowledge then to tell us that it wasn't healthy. We do now. Its only recent that people have begun to look into horse comfort and healthy seriously.

My other thought is if you tell people _some_ can be ridden they wont always know _which_ ones can be so they end up thinking that if the horse puts up with it, it must be ok (again, not always the case. Look at Ruffian who continued to run with a broken leg. She put up with it but it wasn't ok). My guys are all under 34" and Kinson and Missy, in addition to being very small, are very petite and refined. They couldn't tolerate any rider safely


----------



## Rocket's mom (Jan 17, 2011)

This breaks my heart!!! I hit the dislike button and reported it as abusive. Hope it helps! And I also hope those "people" get what's coming to them!!


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 17, 2011)

wingnut said:


> I can't see the videos yet, but I'm amazed how many people ask me if *my* kids ride our horses. My kids are 12.5 and almost 17!!! People are simply either too stupid or totally unimformed. I'm making it my goal to teach as many people as possible that miniatures should only be ridden by *small* children if at all. I would prefer that many of the minis under 34"not be ridden at all.


That being said, would love to get folks opinions on where to draw the line on little kids riding? Being a grandma and all.

And rather than age limits can we talk about weight limits? You see I have a 2 1/2 y/o grandchild perfectly healthy and just now getting into 18 month clothing





This little darling is P E T I T E and looking at her baby pics she was a chunky monkey well fed nursed baby. But here she is 2 and a half and just started into 18 mo clothes.

My 7 y/0 granddaughter is not at over weight, little girl figure but when you pick her up (when I arrive she always runs and jumps in my arms)

One wonders WHERE the heck is she hiding her weight. Her mother and I call her Moose sometimes. Solid little girl.

(Maybe it's because we're so use to the younger one feeling like a feather when we pick her up)

So what kind of weights are ok on these Mini's? Heck my girls would just be as thrilled to drive as they would be to ride.

I don't think most non horse people are stupid as they are ignorant. They just think 'horse' I'd go with totally uninformed.

Now horse people like in these video's? That is down right stupid with total disregard for the animal.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm probably gonna get flames here but I've always been told there is a percentage. Now saying that is like saying weigh your feed--- just aren't gonna sit down and figure is this little kid that's standing here crying just under or over the limit.

I try to judge their weight and the other way to handle it is to just say no one but my family can ride because of insurance. As a rule of thumb I've always firgured that a child and the saddle must not weigh more than 60 to 80 pounds depending on the size and build of the horse.

However, since there is no good way to be sure these little guys are well trained enough to be "ridden" alone, I will only use mine for leadline. The leadline class is maybe 10 or 15 minutes at most long. You are right beside the horse and the child so you have a feel for whats happening or about to happen. Here's a pic. of my grandkids in leadline. Both of these minis are 34" and the older, heavier child is on the older and oldtime "built" (stockier) horse.










The kids were (in these pictures, ages 4 and 3). The boy no longer rides and the girl has graduated to the older gelding. In fact she now is driving him.


----------



## chandab (Jan 17, 2011)

I want to say I've read a weight limit based on percentage of horse's wieght, but I can't remember for sure what it is, but I'm thinking its like 20% (maybe 25%) of the horse's weight. So, if you have 300# mini, they should be able to carry 60# (75#, if you go by 25%); and that includes tack in the weight. [A stockier mini might be able to handle a little more.]


----------



## GrullaBlue (Jan 17, 2011)

The videos that OHMT posted are absolutely HORRIFYING.





My minis are so very rarely ridden...every once in a great while my Goddaughters come by and I will let them sit on one...but every time they have, I have let them know that there will come a day that they will be too big to sit on him anymore. They are about 50 lbs. My mini I put them on is 36". And they basically just sit on him. I'll let him graze, and if he walks with them sitting on him...so be it, it's his choice. But if they want a ride, I put them on my 26 year old Arabian mare. My son, who is 100 lbs, does not sit on any of the minis, he knows it, and he accepts it. I did not buy them for riding...I bought them for loving pets...a couple of them drive sometimes...but that is all.

I wasn't one who grew up with a pony, i've never ridden one myself! When I was 8 years old, my first horse was a 16 hand mare...looked to be a TB type...bought from the Amish. She's who I learned to ride on...and lemme tell ya, it was one long fall! lol

Angie


----------



## Miniv (Jan 17, 2011)

chandab said:


> I want to say I've read a weight limit based on percentage of horse's wieght, but I can't remember for sure what it is, but I'm thinking its like 20% (maybe 25%) of the horse's weight. So, if you have 300# mini, they should be able to carry 60# (75#, if you go by 25%); and that includes tack in the weight. [A stockier mini might be able to handle a little more.]


Sounds like the same Rule of Thumb we've tended to go by....


----------



## Genie (Jan 17, 2011)

Let's keep this at the top and get as many people giving this a "thumbs down".

Please follow the O.P. directions to YOUTUBE and get a message out there.


----------



## CCC (Jan 17, 2011)

I went and reported as many as I could



horrible!!

that being said, my daughter has already been ponied around on our mini mare.. she's 38" and stocky .. my daughter only weighs 25 lbs.. *but* I tell strangers/ people -that they are NOT to be ridden !

I LOVE seeing minis carrying around those tiny little lead line kids.. I think they don't mind at all!


----------



## Mr.T (Jan 21, 2011)

supaspot said:


> thanks for the info , Ive reported them too , heres another if youd like to report tha one too
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


this was on was removed by the user! good job everyone!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 21, 2011)

I tell them if I can pick you up with one arm you can ride. I figure I can pick up about 40-50 lbs.... it works!


----------

